# tweak



## yamahahaha (Jul 14, 2013)

what is the best set up for a flat oval with a left turn brp car


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Some of us use a pair of small postal scales to measure tweak. You measure the rear weight. Try setting the left rear at 118 grams to start.


----------

